# Isb Bbq Meet With Poll



## mikem108 (16/8/07)

...or some other day/time


----------



## Stuster (17/8/07)

Bump.

It looks like the 9th is the winner so far (only because I can't make the 16th). Anybody else voting on this? Shall we lock it in?


----------



## mikem108 (17/8/07)

Won't seem to let me vote, but I'm good for the 9th as well as any of the other dates, lets lock one in


----------



## Stuster (17/8/07)

Since nobody has voted against, let's make it the 9th.  

Mike's idea was for everybody to bring along any beers you have where the same wort has been split between different yeasts. If you haven't drunk them all yet :unsure: bring along any beers made from the cubes from the last big brew day, either the blonde or the golden strong. And if you have any other beers you've split like this, bring them along too. :chug:


----------



## DrewCarey82 (17/8/07)

Off topic what alcohol strength was that belgian, I didnt dilate it but after 3-4 she really does hit the spot!


----------



## Stuster (17/8/07)

Ben, mine came out as 8.3% so I'm not surprised you feel it after 3 or 4. :blink: :lol:


----------



## DrewCarey82 (17/8/07)

8.3% lol, sheeze, your quite right.


----------



## mikem108 (30/8/07)

Who's coming on the 9th and what are you bringing, what time shall we meet up I'm putting foward 2 pm?


----------



## Stuster (30/8/07)

I'll be there. Got a few beers to bring along. I'll bring some veggie muck. 2pm sounds good.


----------



## floppinab (30/8/07)

1. You blokes bringing families or is it blokes only???

2. The 9th is the day of the Bondi APEC shutdown. Shouldn't impact you guys @ Coogee Mike, yes???


----------



## barls (30/8/07)

will have to see if i can get a leave pass for the day.
on a separate note when is the next brew day


----------



## crozdog (30/8/07)

gotta pass guys - gettin out of town to miss the APEC crap. Have a top day.

Barls, I'm up for another brew day - down to only 2 cubes left to ferment  

Here are some other ideas for monthly gatherings:
- visit homebrewworlds new facility - maybe even see if we could use his rig for a group brew B) 
- day trip to sharers (sp?) out campbeltown way (do in conjunction with the male guys maybe)
- day trip to 5 islands (do in conjunction with the IBU guys maybe)
- weekend to hunter valley including potters, MHB's shop etc - (family friendly trip cause the girls can drink wine ;-) Could do with the HAGS))


----------



## barls (30/8/07)

all of those options sound good croz. 
i tasted the blonde the other day and bottled the dregs of the golden as well.
definitely need to do a brew day again soon as im down to 3 shelves instead of 4 full


----------



## oldbugman (30/8/07)

I'd be up for a trip down to picton..

also there is a new micro in Campbelltown.


----------



## redbeard (30/8/07)

re sun 9sep
how many bbq's are there ? perhaps we should get there earlier to grab one ?
do they actually work ? sounds dumb, but last park bbq, 1 out 3 worked 

- homebrewworld visit sounds good but probably should ask
- potters weekend also good
- 5islands good but need train or a designated driver ... or bus

- big brew day also sounds good. a partigyle again ??


----------



## barls (30/8/07)

ill be there ive just got the permission so long as i dont go to any homebrew stores or bottlo's between now and then. where and when is it again.
that sounds good how about a kozzel dark clone, english bitter, irish red ale or a nice amber ale


----------



## mikem108 (31/8/07)

RE: Apec, should be alright down Coogee way, if the weathers good there'll probably plenty of people around, there are two coin operated barbies down there, I will investigate on the weekend as to their working condition but the Randwick Council seems to keep on top of keeping things in order down there, an extra BBQ would certainly reduce the need to wait for others to finish cooking. Heres what to avoid
http://www.rta.nsw.gov.au/newsevents/apec2007.html


----------



## Barramundi (31/8/07)

barls said:


> .
> how about a kozzel dark clone,





for a man who wasnt a fan of dark beers youve changed ships after tasting the kozels ....


----------



## barls (31/8/07)

i might have mate actually the seasonal for the fresh worts is a similar beer at the moment


----------



## Barramundi (1/9/07)

barls said:


> i might have mate actually the seasonal for the fresh worts is a similar beer at the moment




is that a ND brewing wort or something else barls , might have a looksee at one ....


----------



## barls (2/9/07)

nd but he has sold out but some of the other he supplies may have one still


----------



## redbeard (3/9/07)

This sun is not looking good for me at the moment. sorry.


----------



## barls (3/9/07)

ok where are we going for this one is it still the same as this place
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=17124


----------



## DJR (3/9/07)

If you want a decent Kozel dark style recipe i have a cracker of a Schwarz/Cerny recipe, Stu can vouch for it!

I've been incredibly busy lately so sorry i've been out of contact... 

Will be down in Canberra this weekend however so i'm not going to be able to do the long weekend at all.


----------



## crozdog (4/9/07)

DJR said:


> If you want a decent Kozel dark style recipe i have a cracker of a Schwarz/Cerny recipe, Stu can vouch for it!



Send it over Ben.

how was your 1st Fathers Day?


----------



## Trev (5/9/07)

Sorry guys - I'll be down near Cooma flying my Glider.

Trev

(I'll see some of you next Tuesday night)


----------



## barls (5/9/07)

barls said:


> ok where are we going for this one is it still the same as this place
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=17124


anyone?


----------



## barls (5/9/07)

forgot to mention that i have a couple of bottles of my duval clone to bring with me for you all to try and tell me where i went wrong


----------



## mikem108 (6/9/07)

Same loction, but it might just be you and me mate! The barbies work and there is a covered area in case of showers but these are said to be unlikely on sunday... be good to find the numbers out and as everyone seems to be deserting the city this weekend ....


----------



## floppinab (6/9/07)

I'll still be there Mike. I've got no shortage of shit beers if anyone wants to try and help me with those!!!!


----------



## mikem108 (6/9/07)

See you then mate


----------



## oldbugman (6/9/07)

what time?


----------



## mikem108 (6/9/07)

2pm


----------



## Barramundi (7/9/07)

might make a passing appearance on the day, see how things go....


----------



## barls (7/9/07)

ill stop by but will not be drinking much as ill have to drive. got the days mixed up


----------



## mikem108 (9/9/07)

looks like a bit of a wash out, the rain looks like its settling in for the day down here, 
PM me for my mobile, we could huddle in my garage for a couple of hours tasting beers as an alternative ?


1/2 hour later correction rain has stopped and the sun is coming out...go figure

PS bring a chair


----------



## Barramundi (9/9/07)

looks like being quite a nice day finally but judging by the erratic weather over the last few days anythings possible ...


----------



## Barramundi (9/9/07)

well what a magic afternoon it turned out to be down by the ocean waves at coogee , great work on the venue search Mike ... another great ISB get together, more quality home brewed beers and some interesting commercial variants to sample


----------



## Stuster (9/9/07)

Absolutely, Barra. Great afternoon in the sun, drinking some fine beers. Thanks to all who came for the tasty drinks and good conversation. :chug:


----------



## mikem108 (10/9/07)

It was a great arvo,the beer god smiled upon us and held off on the rain, lots of beer talk, just how I like it, lots of fine beers tasted and analysed, sure helps with the BJCP stuff! Look foward to the next one...oh and no mess to clean up afterwards


----------



## crozdog (10/9/07)

glad you had a great day guys. what's next? the hag day @ potters sounds good


----------



## Barramundi (10/9/07)

crozdog said:


> glad you had a great day guys. what's next? the hag day @ potters sounds good




it does sound good , but im not sure about the price tag that goes with it ....


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (10/9/07)

Sorry I could not make it guys - had a meeting on Sunday morning that stretched to 3 hours. I just ran out of time to get there at a reasonable hour.


----------



## floppinab (10/9/07)

crozdog said:


> glad you had a great day guys. what's next? the hag day @ potters sounds good



Actually as mentioned yestdy arvo, I popped into the Concordia Club on the way home. They are having two Octoberfest weekends, 21/22/23 Sept and 28-1st Oct over the long weekend.

They have DAB, Warsteiner, Spaten and Erdinger Wheat on tap and a very comprehensive selection of German bottleds.

The slight turnoff is the $10 entry fee on those weekends but they will have the typical German stuff under a big marquee and the kids can kill themselves tearing around the bowling and croquet greens all afternoon.

Thoughts????


----------



## barls (10/9/07)

sounds good to me gav


----------



## redbeard (10/9/07)

potters would be good but 830am start in newie ?? concordia is a lot easier to get too. either 22 or maybe the 29/30 would be good.

cheers


----------



## barls (10/9/07)

29TH sounds good


----------



## redbeard (17/9/07)

anyone else interested in concordia octo fest ?


----------



## Barramundi (18/9/07)

concordia works best for me at moment , would like to do potters some time but not at moment ...


----------



## oldbugman (18/9/07)

When and where?


oh.. am thinking I might finally ferment that ISB Strong Ale. Wonder if my tube of yeasties will fire up or not.


----------

